# Sold some heifers



## jhm47 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yesterday, I sold 10 head of heifers to a neighbor.  He will breed them this summer to add to his herd.  Got a good price, considering this depressed market.  We will be gone on a vacation in 10 days, so we will use most of that money as spending money.  I still have all my steer calves to sell, and some heifers that I won't be keeping for breeding.  We also keep some bulls back each year for my customers to use on their cows.  I add new blood to my herd only through AI.  Haven't bought a bull since 1988.  We do keep one or two of the best yearling bulls as "cleanup" bulls to breed the cows that don't settle via AI.  Just got the new bull catalogs the other day.  They are very interesting to look at.  Much like looking at seed catalogs, which I guess they actually are.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Congratulations on the good sale.

Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 22, 2009)

congrats on selling the heifers.sounds like your going to have a fun vac as well.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats on the sale!

I'm not sure what a vacation is, I will have to google that one!

Wish I had some of those "seed catalogs" and the equipment to use them! Everybody would be growing long ears!
(Hubby would not be happy!)


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 22, 2009)

If any of you want a catalog, send my your snailmail address and $4, and I'll mail one to you.  The catalogs are free, and very interesting.  They have info on synchronization, and many other useful facts, along with pictures and information on about 100 bulls of various breeds.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 22, 2009)

jhm, is it one that gets mailed to all the customers? Or do I talk to my local breeder when he shows up?


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 22, 2009)

It's a beef catalog only.  I don't deal in dairy semen, just beef.  Your local rep should be able to supply you with one.  If I remember correctly, you do some business with Genex.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 23, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> It's a beef catalog only.  I don't deal in dairy semen, just beef.  Your local rep should be able to supply you with one.  If I remember correctly, you do some business with Genex.


Yes, we breed the cows and heifers with Genex. Only get a bull when we fall behind with the heifers or it becomes impossible to find a spot to bring them into for the barn is full. 

I guess with it being beef I don't need one either. We do get a catalog from them in the mail for the dairy. Thank you.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 23, 2009)

kitty do yall breed the heifers to hol jersys or shorthorn bulls.when you turn a bull in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 23, 2009)

Usually a holstein. I told DH last time he went looking for a bull that I wouldn't mind a milking shorthorn but, they are not common around here.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 23, 2009)

we always ran polled herefords with the heifers.an when the kids was lil we put polled hereford bulls on the cows.mom didnt want a holstein in the pasture.esp since the kids would go get the cows from the pasture.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 23, 2009)

If there is a bull out there the girls are not allowed anywhere near. I don't care what breed it is! A bull is a bull and not to be trusted! Darn heifers and cows can be bad enough.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 23, 2009)

most of the bulls we had would not come close to the barn.or if they did they wouldnt bother you.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 24, 2009)

speakin of AI ....allllll i did yesterday, allll day long. have over 300head synced
did i mention my arm hurts? tho i would never complain 

have a great vacation and enjoy!


----------

